# computer freezes at boot menu



## cloudmarc27 (May 25, 2009)

My Computer Freezes at Boot menu, after i press f12 the computer just freezes although it shows the boot menu but still i have no response on the computer. it seems that the keyboard wont respond when i press num lock or caps lock the lid wont light.i mean how can i format the computer if it is stuck on boot?
even so the computer works normally. i just have a problem on the boot menu when i press f12. im running on windows xp and a gigabyte motherboard all i know that this is not ancient just bought this last month.pls help guyz..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## cloudmarc27 (May 25, 2009)

hey dai,
i have tried something else
based on the faq's ive read on gigabyte. it says that i need to update my bios, and thats what i did. i dowloaded the latest bios for my motherboard then save it to a usb for a qflash on the startup and well it did update on startup and it did work my boot menu seems to respond, but when i restart and unplug the usb and press f12, i still got the same problem , it freezes like forever,,any ideas???..hmmmmmm

by the way im scared on doing ure suggestions maybe i will try that later. im no expert on handling hardware,.another thing my motherboard is gigabyte ga g31m s2c, and currently running in windows xp pro sp2..tnx.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

come on thats easy ...just do cmos reset.....
your keyboard is it a ps2 or usb


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just print the instructions off and follow them at your own pace


----------



## cloudmarc27 (May 25, 2009)

my keyboard is in usb port. dai,, what instructions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post 2
do you have a wired k/board you can use while sorting it out


----------

